# What can I do as a job with ibs



## Girl123 (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm going to college soon and I have no idea what I want to do in life because now I can't just pick anything cause I have ibs. What is a good job when you have ibs that I don't have to be in one place for a long time and I can have easy access to the bathroom? What jobs do you guys have?


----------

